# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EMMC-Dongle  EMMC-Dongle Reseller List

## mohamed73

*Worldwide Distributor*  Martview 
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WhatsApp : +60198448888 
Skype ID: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Sonork ID: 100.41718 
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *Middle East Reseller *  mohamed nour
Mobile:+201110861810
Mobile:+201022777558
whatsapp,Viber: +201110861810
Email:nour.abodan@yahoo.com
Sonork:100.1658511
Skype:Mohamed Nour abodan   -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   *China Reseller*  Martview (China) 
Long Rui (龙先生 ) 
Address: 深圳市龙华区民乐路粤通综合楼E栋
Wechat / Whatsapp / Phone: +86 137 98225386 
QQ: 838808718 / Skype ID : long_878  *GSM-Sources* 
Contact: Chally or Hunter 
Guangzhou city, CHINA 
Telephone: +86-13424045947 
Telephone: +86-13710595238 
Sonork: 100.75975 
ICQ: 267-398-768 
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Website: Gsmsources.net   *SHARKGSM(ChinaShark)*
ADD:Room 4FB039,NanFang DaSha building, CiDi 2 Road,Guangzhou,China 
Tel:+86-020-81619150;62796867
Ph:+86-13580417518;+86-13710642468
MSN/Email:gsmshark@hotmail.com 
QQ:183274092
WhatsApp:+86-13580417518
SONORK:100.110681 
Web1:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Web2:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *Egypt Reseller*  omran zakaria
WhatsApp: +201067538738
Email: omranov2011@gmail.com
Sonork:100.1675479 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *India Reseller *  Name: Nadim Raza
Company Name: Raza Electronics®
City : KOLKATA (West Bengal)
WhatsApp : +91 9831133133
WhatsApp : +91 9830833133
ICQ : 281889574 
Sonork : 100.1594719
YM : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Gmail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Skype : nadimraza
QQ : 2593031503
WEB: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WEB: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *GCMT INDIA* Contact Person: SUBAIR 7/313 F8,F9 Municipal Busstand new building, TIRUR KERALA,INDIA 0494-2428023 +919747240008 Skype : gcmtkerala
eMail :gcmtkerala@gmail.com Sonork: 100.1615684 Web : www.gcmtindia.com & www.serveeazy.com  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Hong Kong Reseller*  *GsmServer* 
Tel: +85239733882
Fax: +85235868535
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.85899, 100.106806
ICQ: 202608893, 220705240
Skype: gsmserver.com, sonnka123456
Viber, Whatsapp: +380671258752, +380677470832 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Indonesia Reseller*  *Stevanus Setiawan /168Part*
Whatsapp: +6282188999979
Phone no: +628175019979
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Address: WTC LT 4 r413-414 JLN Pemuda, 27 Surabaya Indonesia -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Poland Reseller*   *Multi-COM Ltd.*
Address: Krzaklewskiego 31b, 36-100 Kolbuszowa, POLAND.
Contact Name: Boguslaw Rzepka
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.79167
ICQ: 269559399
Skype: Multi-COM
Mobile Phone: 0048607506646
Phone: 0048172270025
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Syria Reseller*  *Mahmoud takieddin* 
Syria - Damascus
Mobile , whatsapp: +963992803439
Email:support@emmc-dongle.com
Gmail:emmcdongle@gmail.com  *Mouhieddine Awad*
Address:VIP Center , Damascus Tower Floor 10 Office 20
Tel : 0112333000 ;0112332222
Mobile , Whatsapp : +963944780966  -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  *Thailand Reseller *  *Chaovalit Viwatassawin*
Country: Thailand
Phone: +66861312888
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Facebook: ตี๋ โมบาย รีรัน
Line ID: teemobilererun,@teemobile
Whatsapp: +66861312888

----------

